# Taarabt: il Monaco 1860 lo taglia e lo rispedisce al Benfica.



## admin (9 Luglio 2016)

Ricordate Adel Taarabt? L'ex milanista non riesce proprio a trovare un club che lo voglia. Dopo l'esperienza al Benfica, il marocchino ha tentato l'avventura con il Monaco 1860, che lo portato in ritiro prestagionale. Il club tedesco, però, lo ha bocciato e rispedito in Portogallo. Il DS del Monaco ha affermato che Taarabt non si è calato nella nuova realtà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordate Adel Taarabt? L'ex milanista non riesce proprio a trovare un club che lo voglia. Dopo l'esperienza al Benfica, il marocchino ha tentato l'avventura con il Monaco 1860, che lo portato in ritiro prestagionale. Il club tedesco, però, lo ha bocciato e rispedito in Portogallo. Il DS del Monaco ha affermato che Taarabt non si è calato nella nuova realtà.



Cosa ci siamo scampati cosa meno male.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Luglio 2016)

Vorrei vedere anche lui allo Zwolle.


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordate Adel Taarabt? L'ex milanista non riesce proprio a trovare un club che lo voglia. Dopo l'esperienza al Benfica, il marocchino ha tentato l'avventura con il Monaco 1860, che lo portato in ritiro prestagionale. Il club tedesco, però, lo ha bocciato e rispedito in Portogallo. Il DS del Monaco ha affermato che Taarabt non si è calato nella nuova realtà.



il nostro fenomeno..


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2016)

Resta il giocatore più talentuoso che abbiamo visto dal dopo Zlatan. Al massimo con Menez. L'unica cosa per il quale sia valsa la pena di guardare una partita del Milan. Il che è tutto dire...
Purtroppo la sua testa non gli ha permesso di diventare quantomeno un calciatore decente.


----------



## Serginho (9 Luglio 2016)

E questo nella nostra rosa era probabilmente il migliore


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Luglio 2016)

lo riprenderei ad occhi chiusi, l'unico giocatore che mi ha fatto divertire negli ultimi 3 anni


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2016)

ricordo molta gente qui dentro che lo rimpiangeva


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ricordo molta gente qui dentro che lo rimpiangeva



A me piaceva molto.
Uno dei pochi a potere saltare l'avversario.
E anche se ha fatto schifo dappertutto e impossibile dire che ha fatto male o che ha sbagliato qualcosa quando era con noi.
Come ha detto [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] e stato l'unico a farmi divertire in questi anni post Ibra.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Luglio 2016)

Intanto è comunque stato l'ultimo giocatore a illuminare S.Siro.

Per dire.


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2016)

E c'era gente che si strappava i capelli per il suo non riscatto. Una volta avuto il contratto questo metteva i piedi sopra al tavolo.


----------



## Eziomare (10 Luglio 2016)

Per quanto mi riguarda e' stato l'ultimo in grado di accendere San Siro, fantasia e tecnica mal supportate da una componente mentale insufficiente


----------



## Brain84 (10 Luglio 2016)

Io parlo da Milanista e da ciò che gli ho visto fare da noi. Ha fatto cose egregie, ha sempre giocato bene e mi ha fatto emozionare. Di quello che ha fatto/fa fuori dal Milan me ne importa fin la


----------



## Hammer (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricordate Adel Taarabt? L'ex milanista non riesce proprio a trovare un club che lo voglia. Dopo l'esperienza al Benfica, il marocchino ha tentato l'avventura con il Monaco 1860, che lo portato in ritiro prestagionale. Il club tedesco, però, lo ha bocciato e rispedito in Portogallo. Il DS del Monaco ha affermato che Taarabt non si è calato nella nuova realtà.



Il talento è nulla senza controllo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2016)

Ci sono ancora le vedove di taarabt,che tristezza.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ricordo molta gente qui dentro che lo rimpiangeva



c'è gente che da ancora speranza a balotelli, per dire.


----------

